# 60 to 80 year-old High Standard .22 revolver; Need info please!



## RAM_PharmD (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi. 

First time post and visitor to this website so if I'm posting in the wrong forum please forgive my ignorance.

I'm creating this thread for a neighbor who requested my help appraising his antique handgun. My neighbor claims that this gun is 60 to 80 years old and was owned by his grandfather. Gun is not in current working condition (problem with cylinder rotating) but looks great considering its alleged age.

While not all details are known about this revolver, what I do know is the following (which is what is printed on the gun itself):
- High Standard Mfg. Corp.
- Hamden Conn. USA
- R-103
- 1195218

Any information including what current market value may be for this handgun would be much appreciated.

Thank for you for your time.

- RAM_PharmD


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the gun is a hi-standard sentinel.... made between 1960-1961.

here is a little info about them

High Standard Sentinel

current market value for a inexpensive , broken gun...... $0-$35


----------



## RAM_PharmD (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, Ted!


----------

